# Models



## AgentAustin (May 13, 2009)

Photography is really just a hobby for me, I am actually into construction, and have a bit of construction models to go with it. I don't know why I like models, since I have operated most of what I have models of, but w/e it is fun to collect.


----------



## In His Image (May 13, 2009)

Verry cute!! Great job!! I LOVE them!!


----------



## Baaaark (May 28, 2009)

You can ALMOST convince yourself that its the real deal, but usually there's something for scale to tell you its not (like the snowflakes, sand grains, etc).

I like the idea... very cool.


----------



## Andrew Sun (May 28, 2009)

Snow shot is very cool =)


----------



## fast1 (May 28, 2009)

nice! good job!


----------

